# Neofinetia falcata



## PHRAG (May 5, 2007)

Ok, I couldn't resist the tease shots. These should open any minute now...






Hisui (Green Flowers)





Kutsuwamushi (White w/ Pink Tips)

And one really early preview...if you look just above that beautiful new root that is coming out, you can see the beginnings of what I think is a spike on this Seikai.


----------



## toddybear (May 5, 2007)

Looking good! Your house will be very fragrant in the next little while.


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2007)

I am constantly amazed by your....


beautiful handwriting! 

Oh, and the Neos you grow are quite lovely also.


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2007)

nice neos. cant wait to see that hisui


----------



## PHRAG (May 10, 2007)

Open Flower Update!






This variety has upturned, starry white flowers with pink blushes on all the petal tips and leaves that curve downward ever so gracefully. I was smelling this earlier tonight. Neofinetia is the perfect orchid. If you don't have one in your collection, get one. Seriously.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2007)

Ok, so. This summer, you're willing to help me pick out a neo to buy, right?


----------



## PHRAG (May 10, 2007)

Zach, you can't go wrong with straight Neofinetia falcata standard form. And they are cheaper than the rare forms so...

1. If you kill it you won't feel so bad. (You won't kill it.)
2. You can get many more mature growths for the same price as a one growth rare form.

I have two standard forms, and they can't be beat in the fragrance department.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 10, 2007)

I didn't know they were fragrant! I'm sold-- maybe it will overpower the wet dog smell coming from my Paph grande. Where do you get your Neo's from, they are adorable.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 10, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Zach, you can't go wrong with straight Neofinetia falcata standard form. And they are cheaper than the rare forms so...
> 
> 1. If you kill it you won't feel so bad. (You won't kill it.)
> 2. You can get many more mature growths for the same price as a one growth rare form.
> ...



Also, it probably helps that I am a samurai.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2007)

John, great flower on that kutsuwamushi. I'm sure it smells yummy.


----------



## L I Jane (May 10, 2007)

Gotta love those Neos!


----------



## PHRAG (May 10, 2007)

I get all of my Neos from two sources...

Orchids limited www.orchidweb.com
New World www.newworldorchids.com

This one smells like sugar cookies and vanilla. The sweetness is overwhelming.


----------



## Elena (May 10, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Neofinetia is the perfect orchid. If you don't have one in your collection, get one. Seriously.



Except that it's impossible to only get one oke: :rollhappy: 

Yours are just beautiful!


----------



## myxodex (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful, can't wait for mine to bloom


----------



## PHRAG (May 12, 2007)

Jolly Green Giant!











These flowers are the largest I have ever personally seen on a Neo. They are key-lime-pie green with a white lip. They haven't started sending out fragrance yet, but they just bloomed this morning.


----------



## Marco (May 12, 2007)

great color on the hisui john. keep us updated on the frangrance. thanks for the photo


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2007)

Which one is that? Very nice color!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 12, 2007)

Not that I am an expert, I think it is Hisui. They have that pleasant green


----------

